# Probleme boot camp



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

bonjour j'ai un problème avec boot camp, lorsque j'essaye d'installer windows, j'ai un message d'erreur me disant que ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l'espace est insuffisant car il faut au moins 40 Go de libre sachant qu'il me reste presque 50go sur mon disque dur je ne comprend pas...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour *Dod's
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations utiles -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis les commandes (copier coller ; l'une après l'autre ; rien que ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé) :

```
diskutil list
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande saisie pour l'exécuter


la 1ère affiche le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

la 2è liste les instantanés du volume de démarrage - s'il en existe

Poste les affichage retourné ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Dod's
> *
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations utiles -->
> 
> ...


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):



```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            76.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

Par contre lorsque j'execute la deuxième commande rien ne se passe


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Tu devrais coller dans une fenêtre de code comme expliqué et pas en mode brut -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)
----------

Le *Conteneur apfs* a *121,1 Go* de capacité et le volume *Macintosh HD* occupe *76,6 Go*. + *1,6 Go* des petits volumes auxiliaires = *78,2 Go*. L'espace disponible actuel = *42,9 Go* -->

- impossible de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* car tu n'as pas assez d'espace disponible. Il faut en effet préserver au moins *10 Go* d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* + *40 Go* de partition *BOOTCAMP* (ce qui me paraît bien juste encore) = *50 Go*. Or tu n'as que *42,9 Go* disponibles...​
Question : est-ce que tu as l'impression de ne pas avoir pour *76,6 Go* de fichiers dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

oui j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir 76 go de fichier dans mon disque dur je sais pas d'ou cela peut venir


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Alors passe d'abord la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut actuel de *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour. Même court > essaie de le coller dans une fenêtre de code > comme ça va être requis par de plus longs tableaux qui suivront...


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

```
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

*SIP* activé. Il va falloir que tu le désactives > sinon la prochaine commande que je te demanderai de passer dans le Terminal de ta session => se heurtera à une multitude de dénis d'accès en lecture.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session habituelle > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande liste & mesure (en *Gi*) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers & dossiers > visibles ou cachés)

Poste l'affichage retourné (dans une fenêtre de code).


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

```
1,0K    /home
36K    /Developer
1,9G    /usr
378M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
6,9G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
7,7G    /System
4,0K    /.fseventsd
9,7G    /private
15M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
29G    /Users
13G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
MacBook-de-Dorian
```


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2019)

Dod's a dit:


> 0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1


Tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go...


Dod's a dit:


> 1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            76.6 GB    disk1s1


...qui est bien rempli.

Si on fait le total, ça fait 78 Go d'occupés moins 121 Go, il reste seulement 43 Go et là c'est mission impossible. Pourquoi ? Si Assistant Boot Camp impose 40 Go ce n'est pas sans raison et descendre en dessous n'est pas possible. De plus macOS doit pouvoir travailler correctement et il faut lui laisser un espace libre de 20/25 Go !

Comme tu le constates, si on part des 78 Go moins les 25, il faudrait que Macintosh HD avec tes données et logiciels ne dépasse pas 53 Go et comme tu es très loin du compte, c'est mission impossible. Je ne vais pas jouer les rabat-joie, tu n'es pas le seul avec un si petit SSD à vouloir installer Windows, mais je le déconseille fortement, car tu risques d'être bloqué dans macOS dans un laps de temps plus ou moins long.


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

si j'ai un disque dur externe coté cela devrait passer non?


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2019)

Dod's a dit:


> si j'ai un disque dur externe coté cela devrait passer non?


Non !

Un peu de lecture ou je mentionne la seule alternative possible... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...en réponse #2. Mais bon, comme vous êtes nombreux à ne pas lire les messages dans cette section, je vais finir par épingler ce message en tête de section et encore je ne suis même pas sûr que ce sera lu !


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

Ok mais je vais essayer quand meme de l'installer car j'ai besoin d'un logiciel qui tourne bien que sur windows


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2019)

Dod's a dit:


> Ok mais je vais essayer quand meme de l'installer car j'ai besoin d'un logiciel qui tourne bien que sur windows


Si tu n'utilises pas un boîtier USB Thunderbolt, ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer ! Il est impossible de faire une installation directe dans un boîtier USB 3.0. Je t'invite à lire et relire la réponse #2, car au préalable il faut avoir installé au moins une fois dans le disque dur interne d'un Mac une version de Windows obligatoirement via Assistant Boot Camp, puis utilisé le seul logiciel de clonage qui est Winclone permettant de faire un rétro clonage dans le disque Thunderbolt.

*Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec !*


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

@ *Dod's
*
Il y a *68,6 Gi* = *73,7 Go* de fichiers catalogués. On est proche des *76,6 Go* de blocs occupés dans le volume *Macintosh HD* (à *2,9 Go* près).

Il n'y a pas de dossiers-Système indûment hypertrophiés. Le répertoire des Utilisateurs fait *29 Gi* = *31 Go* --> ce qui n'a rien de démesuré non plus.

Il faudrait que tu réduises à quasi pas de fichiers personnels ton dossier de compte d'utilisateur --> pour gagner l'espace disponible nécessaire -->

- on peut enquêter à ce niveau si tu veux > en mesurant les sous-dossiers de ton dossier de compte.​


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

Oui je veux bien mais il faudrait que je libère combien de memoire pour que ça passe?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
```


qui mesure les dossiers de comptes dans les Utilisateurs

Poste le retour.

Il faudrait que tu libères de *15 Go* à *20 Go*.


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2019)

Dod's a dit:


> Oui je veux bien mais il faudrait que je libère combien de memoire pour que ça passe?


Dans les grandes lignes...


Locke a dit:


> il faudrait que Macintosh HD avec tes données et logiciels ne dépasse pas 53 Go


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

```
0B    /Users/Shared
30G    /Users/sucdorian
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Donc *30 Gi* = *32,2 Go* dans le dossier *sucdorian*. Et rien dans le dossier *Partagé*.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/sucdorian/*
```


qui mesure les sous-dossiers du dossier *sucdorian*

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

```
0B    /Users/sucdorian/Applications
5,5G    /Users/sucdorian/Desktop
1,9M    /Users/sucdorian/Documents
44K    /Users/sucdorian/Downloads
19G    /Users/sucdorian/Library
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Movies
6,3M    /Users/sucdorian/Music
104M    /Users/sucdorian/Pictures
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Public
7,6M    /Users/sucdorian/VirtualBox VMs
50M    /Users/sucdorian/essai
64K    /Users/sucdorian/github
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Bureau : *5,5 Gi* = *6 Go* > Bibliothèque *19 Gi* = *20,5 Go*. Quasiment rien ailleurs.

Les *20,5 Go* de la Bibliothèque comportent peut-être de fichiers purgeables. Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/*
```


qui mesure les contenus de ta Bibliothèque

Poste le tableau.

Note : il manque *5,7 Go* de fichiers pour atteindre les *32,2 Go* qui mesurent ton compte.


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

```
2,3M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Accounts
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Application Scripts
1,1G    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Application Support
444K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Audio
8,0K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Autosave Information
7,4G    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Caches
1,2M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/ColorPickers
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Compositions
520M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Containers
188K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Cookies
28K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/CoreFollowUp
9,4G    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Developer
88K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Dictionaries
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Favorites
24K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/FileProvider
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/FontCollections
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Fonts
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/GameKit
4,2M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Google
424K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Group Containers
168K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Input Methods
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
40K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Keyboard Layouts
604K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/KeyboardServices
12M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Keychains
236K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/LanguageModeling
8,0K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/LaunchAgents
2,8M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Logs
579M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Mail
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Maps
720K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Messages
8,2M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Metadata
2,4M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Mobile Documents
272K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Passes
148K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Personas
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/PreferencePanes
1,6M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Preferences
272K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Printers
200K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/PubSub
55M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Safari
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
880K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Saved Application State
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Services
8,0K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Sounds
12K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Spelling
9,8M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Suggestions
812K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/SyncedPreferences
107M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Unity
456K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/VirtualBox
31M    /Users/sucdorian/Library/VirtualDJ
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/VisualStudio
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/Voices
200K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/WebKit
44K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
  0B    /Users/sucdorian/Library/iMovie
12K    /Users/sucdorian/Library/iTunes
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Tu as *9,4 Gi* = *10 Go* dans le sous-dossier Developer > *7,4 Gi* = *8 Go* dans Caches. Le reste = RAS.

- tu fais quelque chose qui requière un dossier Developer dans ta Bibliothèque de compte ?​


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

Enfaite je sais pas ce qu'il y a dedans comment je peux voir


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
chflags nohidden ~/Library
```


la commande supprime le marqueur d'invisibilité ("*flag: hidden*") apposé sur le dossier de la Bibliothèque de ton compte. Le Finder l'affiche désormais. Va dans l'espace-racine de ton compte : *sucdorian* => tu vois le nouveau dossier intitulé Bibliothèque. Tu peux y entrer et inspecter.


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

c'est bon je peux le supprimer ce n'est pas important quelle est la commande du coup stp


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo rm -rf ~/Library/Developer
```


qui supprime le dossier > ce qui te fait gagner *10 Go*

Cela fait > repasse la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume de démarrage

Poste le tableau --> qu'on voie où tu en es.


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   121G    64G    55G    54% 1108962 9223372036853666845    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Tu es passé de *76,6 Go* de blocs occupés => *64 Go* : gain = *12,6 Go*. C'est presque bon mais un peu juste -->

- tu as *6 Go* sur ton Bureau : est-ce que tu peux en copier une partie dans un volume externe et supprimer ensuite les originaux ?​
=> disons pour te rapprocher des *60 Go* de blocs occupés environ. Alors il te serait possible d'installer Windows dans une partition *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## Dod's (25 Janvier 2019)

Du coup ça marche j'ai lancer l'installation merci bien de votre réactivité et sinon question appart je voulais acheter un pc fixe vous me conseiller quoi budget environ 500€ sans périphériques seulement dans la tour


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

Content pour toi !

- je ne suis pas compétent en matériel (ni en réparation ni en conseils d'achat).​


----------



## Dod's (26 Janvier 2019)

J’ai un problème lors de l’installation ça me met échec de l’installation de boot camp une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2019)

Dod's a dit:


> J’ai un problème lors de l’installation ça me met échec de l’installation de boot camp une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows


Tu tentes d'installer Windows avec quel fichier .iso et téléchargé où ? Je te renvoie sur la réponse #13 que tu as peut-être omis de lire et qui te renvoie sur un message spécifique mentionnant quel fichier .iso il faut impérativement utiliser.


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Dod's
> *
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations utiles -->
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Mon Mar 25 15:49:49 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SSD128                  120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *32.0 GB    disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              32.0 GB    disk1s1
```

bonjour je rencontre le même probléme pouvez vous m'aider ,salutations


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2019)

@ziane69
Evite de répondre partout, merci.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *ziane
*
Je vois que le volume *SSD128* existe sur une partition de type "*Apple_HFS*". Capacité *120,5 Go* du volume.

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation de ce volume démarré

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *ziane
> *
> Je vois que le volume *SSD128* existe sur une partition de type "*Apple_HFS*". Capacité *120,5 Go* du volume.
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Mon Mar 25 16:45:30 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   120G    96G    25G    80%  877044 4294090235    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$
```

merci pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Il y a *96 Go* d'occupation du volume de démarrage *SSD128*. Ce qui ne laisse que *25 Go* d'espace disponible : trop peu pour une partition *BOOTCAMP* -->

- est-ce que tu trouves exagérés ces *96 Go* d'occupation du volume > par rapport à ce que tu estimes la taille de tes fichiers (à quoi il faut rajouter la taille des fichiers-Système) ? - est-ce que tu souhaites une enquête (quantitative) sur la taille des principaux dossiers du volume ?​
Question : quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *SSD128* ?


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

```
Last login: Mon Mar 25 18:10:05 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   120G    96G    25G    80%  877056 4294090223    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$
```
MAC OS Sierra version 10.12.6
96 Go complètement dingue impossible je souhaite si possible faire une enquête quantitative,merci


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Ah ! je pense deviner : tu dois être victime du notoire bogue de l'« espace purgeable » qui affecte spécifiquement l'OS Sierra 10.12.

Passe déjà la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour.


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ah ! je pense deviner : tu dois être victime du notoire bogue de l'« espace purgeable » qui affecte spécifiquement l'OS Sierra 10.12.
> 
> Passe déjà la commande :
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Mon Mar 25 18:18:40 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Le *SIP* est actuellement activé. Comme il est susceptible de bloquer la commande de mesure des fichiers sur certaines localisations > je te propose de le désactiver en préalable.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *SSD128* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


et reposte le statut du *SIP*

Note : tu n'as pas besoin de citer mon message précédent avant de répondre. Réponds directement.


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

```
Last login: Mon Mar 25 19:19:48 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$
```

Merci de ton aide vraiment


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

À présent que le *SIP* est désactivé > passe cette commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

cette commande mesure (en *Gi* = *Gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang (fichiers ou dossiers > visibles ou cachés) du volume démarré. Elle est très lente à passer => attends le temps qu'il faut jusqu'au réaffichage de l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$* en signal de complétion

Poste le tableau retourné --> il permettra une comparaison avec l'occupation des blocs du même volume.


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

```
Last login: Mon Mar 25 19:20:19 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
admin
  0B    /.com.apple.timemachine.supported
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
5,6M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.file
4,0K    /.fseventsd
43G    /.MobileBackups
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
407M    /.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /.vol
12G    /Applications
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /cores
4,5K    /dev
4,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
3,9G    /Library
1,0K    /net
  0B    /Network
2,6G    /private
1,0M    /sbin
6,0G    /System
4,0K    /tmp
17G    /Users
678M    /usr
4,0K    /var
4,0K    /Volumes
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ admin
-bash: admin: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Je comptabilise *85,6 Gi* = *92 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Comparés aux *96 Go* d'occupation du volume > cela fait une sur-allocation de blocs occupés de *4 Go*.

Mais ce qui ressort par ailleurs est ceci -->

```
43G    /.MobileBackups
```


un dossier invisible *.MobileBackups* > localisé dans l'espace-racine du volume > contient *43 Gi* = *46 Go*. Il sagit de sauvegardes de téléphone portable

=> veux-tu effectuer leur suppression ?


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

oui bien sur


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo rm -rf /.MobileBackups/* ; sudo du -sh  /.MobileBackups
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime le contenu du dossier  */.MobileBackups* (cette commande passe sans commentaire, si elle passe) > *b) *remesure (en *Gi*) la taille du dossier (cette commande affiche une mesure en retour)

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

peux tu me donner la manip SVP


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Regarde mon message #50. Nos messages se sont croisés.


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

```
Last login: Mon Mar 25 19:59:52 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ sudo rm -rf /.MobileBackups/* ; sudo du -sh  /.MobileBackups
Password:
43G    /.MobileBackups
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

La commande ciblée sur le contenu du dossier n'a pas agi. Passe la commande :

```
sudo rm -rf /.MobileBackups
```


qui supprime le dossier (avec son contenu)

Si elle est bien passée sans affichage retourné > repasse ensuite les commandes (séparément) :

```
df -H /
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


qui mesurent l'occupation des blocs et la taille des fichiers --> du volume démarré

Poste les tableaux retournés.


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

```
Last login: Mon Mar 25 20:01:57 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
admin
  0B    /.com.apple.timemachine.supported
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
5,6M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.file
4,0K    /.fseventsd
43G    /.MobileBackups
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
407M    /.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /.vol
12G    /Applications
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /cores
4,5K    /dev
4,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
3,9G    /Library
1,0K    /net
  0B    /Network
2,6G    /private
1,0M    /sbin
6,0G    /System
4,0K    /tmp
17G    /Users
678M    /usr
4,0K    /var
4,0K    /Volumes
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ admin
-bash: admin: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$
```


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

les 43g mobilebackups


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Est-ce que tu as passé la commande :

```
sudo rm -rf /.MobileBackups
```


d'abord ?


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

```
Last login: Mon Mar 25 20:05:52 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ sudo rm -rf /.MobileBackups
Password:
admin
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ admin
-bash: admin: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   120G    53G    67G    45%  818233 4294149046    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
  0B    /.com.apple.timemachine.supported
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
5,6M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.file
4,0K    /.fseventsd
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
407M    /.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /.vol
12G    /Applications
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /cores
4,5K    /dev
4,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
3,9G    /Library
1,0K    /net
  0B    /Network
2,6G    /private
1,0M    /sbin
6,0G    /System
4,0K    /tmp
17G    /Users
678M    /usr
4,0K    /var
4,0K    /Volumes
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$
```

Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk0s2   120G    53G    67G    45%  818233 4294149046    0%

67 G de dispo je pense que la manip a ponctionnée


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

il reste que 1g de purgeable
MERCI Mille fois
vraiment la classs ...!!!!


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Ah quand même...

- tu as *53 Go* de blocs occupés et *67 Go* de disponibles.​
- en taille des fichiers : *42,6 Gi* = *45,7 Go*. Ce qui fait une sur-allocation de blocs occupés de *7,3 Go*.​
Veux-tu qu'on tente de purger cette sur-allocation (au cas où elle émanerait du bogue de l'espace purgeable dans Sierra) ?


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

oui si tu peux m'aider encore c'est super


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
hdiutil create -size 58g ~/Downloads/IMG.dmg
```


cette commande déclenche la création d'un image-disque bidon intitulée *IMG.dmg* d'une taille (adaptée à ton cas) de *58 Go* dans le sous-dossier *Téléchargements* de ton *Dossier de Compte* personnel.

comme l'extension du disque virtuel de cette image-disque jusqu'à la taille de *58 Go* prend un certain délai > je te conseille d'ouvrir le  sous-dossier *Téléchargements* > de repérer l'image-disque en cours d'extension *IMG.dmg* > de faire un *⌘I* (*cmd I*) dessus pour ouvrir une fenêtre d'information du Finder > et de surveiller dans le coin supérieur droit du panneau la progression en taille de l'image-disque. Noter que quand on demande à l'utilitaire *hdiutil* (*h*ard_*d*isk_*i*mage_*util*ity : utilitaire d'image de disque dur) de créer une image-disque d'une taille disons de *58 Go* > il va déborder cette limite pour créer un disque virtuel de plus de *60 Go*.

Une fois que la progression de l'image-disque en taille s'est achevée > tu peux fermer la fenêtre d'informations du Finder > et aller à : *Menu*  > *À propos de ce Mac* > *Stockage* > presse le bouton *Gérer* > bouton : *Réduire l'encombrement* (en bas) > *Passer en revue les fichiers* > *Téléchargements* => en survolant au pointeur la ligne où tu vois affichée l'image-disque *IMG.dmg* > un bouton *⊗* s'affiche qui permet de supprimer l'élément > presse-le et valide dans le panneau démasqué en pressant le bouton *Supprimer*.

=> cela fait > re-démarre ton Mac une fois > ta session ré-ouverte > repasse la commande :

```
df -H /
```


et poste le tableau de l'occupation du volume démarré.


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

```
Last login: Mon Mar 25 20:41:48 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   120G    49G    72G    41%  805010 4294162269    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$
```







c top


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Hé ! hé ! --> tu n'as plus que *49 Go* de blocs occupés > pour *72 Go* de blocs disponibles. 

- tu as regagné *4 Go* de blocs sur-alloués par le bogue de l'espace purgeable.​
Il reste environ *3 Go* de sur-allocation --> veux-tu faire une 2è passe de création / suppression d'une image-disque bidon d'une plus grande taille ?


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

oui je fais quoi ??

la même chose en augmentant la valeur ??


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
hdiutil create -size 64g ~/Downloads/IMG.dmg
```


qui crée une image-disque bidon de *64 Go* (j'ai laissé une marge d'espace libre de *10%*)

attends qu'elle ait gagné sa taille totale > puis supprime-la comme précédemment > redémarre une fois > repasse la commande :


```
df -H /
```


et poste le tableau de l'occupation des blocs.


----------



## ziane69 (25 Mars 2019)

```
Last login: Tue Mar 26 01:02:36 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$ hdiutil create -size 64g ~/Downloads/IMG.dmg
hdiutil: create failed - Plus d’espace libre sur le périphérique
MacBook-Pro-de-macbook:~ admin$
```

pas fonctionné
j'ai un problème pour installer windows avec boot camp j'ai besoin de plus d'espace sur mon SSD128


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2019)

La taille de l'image-disque était trop importante. Refais une tentative avec cette commande :

```
hdiutil create -size 60g ~/Downloads/IMG.dmg
```


où l'image-disque créée est de *60 Go* minimum

Si l'image-disque se trouve créée > tu la supprimes ensuite > tu redémarres > tu repasses une commande :

```
df -H /
```


et tu postes le tableau de l'occupation de l'espace.
----------

Note : sois conscient qu'avec un disque de *120 Go* > pouvoir créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* via l'Assistant BootCamp est vraiment limite.


----------

